# Fustrated with mpixpro



## stephanieclark (Sep 10, 2011)

Being in Canada mpixpro charges $30 for shipping regardless of quantity. This is fine when I'm doing a big order of albums and what not. When you order prints this counts as a separate order again for a $30 shipping fee. I just ordered an accordion album and I am unhappy with the quality. 

Does anyone have some ideas of where to get quality prints and albums without the shipping fee? I'm awaiting my test samples from WHCC, has anyone used them? If so were you pleased with the products (albums and prints?) They seem to have more selection for your mounted albums but that's it. 

Any recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Cheers, Stephanie


----------



## photosbyrachelclair (Sep 11, 2011)

I use WHCC and I'm in Australia. The quality is good.
There is however a separate shipping fee for each thing you order which can add up.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2011)

stephanieclark said:


> Does anyone have some ideas of where to get quality prints and albums without the shipping fee?


There are quality print labs in Canada. Why don't you use one of them?


----------



## g-fi (Sep 11, 2011)

LOVE WHCC, but I'm in the US so I can't speak to their Canada shipping fees. I've never had a complaint with their service and products.


----------



## stephanieclark (Sep 11, 2011)

KmH I don't know of any in Canada, is there any Canadian company that is reputable?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd suggest trying Technicare.  https://estore.technicare.com/index.php 
That's the lab that I use, and most other pro photographers around here use them as well.

Their head office is here in Edmonton and they have branches across western Canada (not in Red Deer, sorry).  They do charge for shipping, but I believe the cost will vary with how much you spend (on a yearly basis).  If you do enough business with them, shipping may be free (I'm not sure if that only applies in cities where they have a branch).  

Anyway, they are a very good lab...professional all the way.  

I do know some photographers who use Don's Photo, here in Edmonton.

And I'm not sure of the quality, but there is a McBain Camera in Red Deer and they are affiliated with Foto Source (which I think, handles their printing).


----------



## dalebenfield (Sep 12, 2011)

What was it about the quality you didn't like?  I only have had one thing not look right before (and it was b/c of shipping) and they reprinted for me and shipped it right out.  If it's the color you don't like, are you calibrated? You should try contacting them - I bet you'll be surprised with how amazing their customer service is!  MpixPro for me is the best lab in the business!


----------

